# Campfire Stories for Kids



## ctfortner

Wanted to hear everyones campfire stories for kids. You know any, or have links to any good ones?


----------



## mailfire99

I havent used any of these before, but bookmarked it a while back. http://www.squidoo.com/campfirestories

There are some pretty good stories there for kids and others


----------



## kiteri

My kids have been young and naive enough to believe ANYTHING in past camping trips. 

I would tell them a campfire story the first night that pirates had hid in the woods where we are camping and buried their treasure "somewhere" close by.

I would usually burry somethings around the site and make chalk arrows on stuff close. Like a rock or a tree.

They enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## mhowell

*KOA Campfire Stories*

The KOA website has some cool stories you can print or download at KOA Camping Stories


----------



## grace

This story for the campsite look wonderful. My girls enjoy a good story at bedtime or even during the day. They love stories filled with drama like marriages, births, deaths, and especially scary stories. I saw those winners for best campfire story. I would love to get a chance to read them some more.


----------



## roadhouse

kiteri said:


> My kids have been young and naive enough to believe ANYTHING in past camping trips.


I thought it was just my kids :rotflmao1:


----------

